

Ask HN: Is there anything better than Zoho Office for group collaboration? - bgraves

I've been looking for the perfect intranet solution for a non-profit that I've been volunteering with for the past 6 months or so. I realize this may sound like an infomercial for Zoho, but it's not. I value the honesty and intelligence of the Hacker News community, so I'm soliciting your opinions and experiences.<p>I tried Google Apps for Your Domain, but had problems with the initial set up and it was (surprisingly) difficult to get it working properly for me. I know that millions have "Gone Google", so I'm sure the problem is on my end, but it was not a good experience.<p>I've considered Backpack, but it's prohibitively expensive and the interface is unfamiliar to the set of people that would be using this. I've also heard that 37Signals apps can run slow during peak usage times, which would only cause confusion and frustration for my user group.<p>So, I have used Zoho Office in the past and have been very happy. I've checked a few online reviews and everything seems positive. They even offer a full blown version of their Business package for free, up to 3 users. If my group of technology neophytes really loves Zoho, then I will gladly encourage them to pay for more features or additional users. I really like that Zoho offers LOTS of different products and services, from Remote Desktop help to Wiki software, to Forums. I can mix and match whatever suits my group the best.<p>tl;dr; Zoho Office Suite seems to have the most features for the lowest price, but I fear that I may be missing something that HN member have experienced, which would make this service "too good to be true".<p>Thanks in advance!!
======
rlpb
What's your situation? How many users working from where, and what do you
actually need to get done?

